# Newbie on the Shift!



## Everett (Jan 9, 2009)

Hello everyone, my name is Jonathan Everett, I'm 16 years old, a Sophomore in High School, and a cadet member at Nottingham Ambulance Squad - www.NottinghamAmbulance.org . I currently hold my CPR certification as well as my EMT-B, and Hazamat awareness.

I am thrilled to be here and am excited to get to know all of you, thanks.

Hope to see you around! ^_^


----------



## NJN (Jan 9, 2009)

Welcome to the life.

Its good to see another Jerz around here.

Look around you might learn something.


----------



## artman17847 (Jan 9, 2009)

Trenton what a "wonderful" city. Has some decent hospitals though. I use to work across the river in Morrisville Pa. Welcome to the boards!!! This is a great place to find info and learn something in the process. Good luck with your future in EMS.


----------



## Everett (Jan 9, 2009)

Thank you both! 



NJNewbie196 said:


> Welcome to the life.
> 
> Its good to see another Jerz around here.
> 
> Look around you might learn something.



Thanks, lol, hopefully I'll learn something good and put it to good use. 

Where in NJ are you exactly?



artman17847 said:


> Trenton what a "wonderful" city. Has some decent hospitals though. I use to work across the river in Morrisville Pa. Welcome to the boards!!! This is a great place to find info and learn something in the process. Good luck with your future in EMS.



Yeah haha, I wouldn't use the word wonderful but your in the right category. *Cough*

I'm stationed Hamilton township, borderline Trenton NJ, although I live in Trenton.

Our Hospitals - St. Francis, Capital Health System, & Mercer Hospital,


----------



## NJN (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm up on the north side of central NJ. If you look at a map I'm on the corner of Union, Middlesex, and Somerset Counties.

I don't do exact locals. I make people figure it out.


----------



## Everett (Jan 9, 2009)

NJNewbie196 said:


> I'm up on the north side of central NJ. If you look at a map I'm on the corner of Union, Middlesex, and Somerset Counties.
> 
> I don't do exact locals. I make people figure it out.



Lol, I'm sorry about this but I just need to clear this up. You are located NEAR Mercer County too, correct?


----------



## NJN (Jan 9, 2009)

Ok so lets have a geography lesson. Trenton is on the Big D, So you go across Mercer Co. and you get to Middlesex Co. And you go across that and you get to the One spot where Middlesex, Union, and Somerset Counties meet. There i am.

At that point in union co. there is the city of Plainfield.
So yes and no, in the closeness to mercer.


----------



## Everett (Jan 9, 2009)

NJNewbie196 said:


> Ok so lets have a geography lesson. Trenton is on the Big D, So you go across Mercer Co. and you get to Middlesex Co. And you go across that and you get to the One spot where Middlesex, Union, and Somerset Counties meet. There i am.
> 
> At that point in union co. there is the city of Plainfield.
> So yes and no, in the closeness to mercer.



Oh okay I know where you are, not the city or township specifically, but I know where you are in proximity of me. 

Are you apart of the NJ Mass Casualty unit for central NJ?


----------



## NJN (Jan 9, 2009)

Everett said:


> Oh okay I know where you are, not the city or township specifically, but I know where you are in proximity of me.
> 
> Are you apart of the NJ Mass Casualty unit for central NJ?



BWAH HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHH no.

I, am not and we (my squad) are (to the best of my knowledge) not a part of the EMSTF or any other greater organization, because that would involve doing work like training and we're too busy.


----------



## Everett (Jan 9, 2009)

NJNewbie196 said:


> BWAH HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHH no.
> 
> I, am not and we (my squad) are (to the best of my knowledge) not a part of the EMSTF or any other greater organization, because that would involve doing work like training and we're too busy.



Haha I figured you might be because Trenton EMS (in my opinion the greatest in NJ), has two Mass Casualty trucks and a special operations car with 2 trailers.


----------



## NJN (Jan 9, 2009)

Everett said:


> Haha I figured you might be because Trenton EMS (in my opinion the greatest in NJ), has two Mass Casualty trucks and a special operations car with 2 trailers.



Obviously you don't know NJ EMS well. Trenton has all their goodies due to them being the main task force agency for the central region. One car two trailers, how does that work out for them, hmmmmmmm. We are all part of one great pile of dung that is NJ EMS and Trenton is one of the larger agencies but the best? I don't know.


----------



## Everett (Jan 9, 2009)

NJNewbie196 said:


> Obviously you don't know NJ EMS well. Trenton has all their goodies due to them being the main task force agency for the central region. One car two trailers, how does that work out for them, hmmmmmmm. We are all part of one great pile of dung that is NJ EMS and Trenton is one of the larger agencies but the best? I don't know.



Your right there, I know you are. But still, thats just my arrogant attitude popping up due to my being raised up around them. Sorry if I offended you though. -_-


----------



## NJN (Jan 9, 2009)

No, no, not at all. I know arrogant attitudes well 

I ride in my own town so I thought we were the greatest until i took my EMT class, and realized that we are not the greatest but close...

Enjoy your provisional EMT, the most worthless card ever. I rode for a year and a quarter with out it, now i have my provi card, can't really do anything more than i did before. Well some things are a bit more legal now but that's enough of that.


----------



## Everett (Jan 9, 2009)

NJNewbie196 said:


> No, no, not at all. I know arrogant attitudes well
> 
> I ride in my own town so I thought we were the greatest until i took my EMT class, and realized that we are not the greatest but close...
> 
> Enjoy your provisional EMT, the most worthless card ever. I rode for a year and a quarter with out it, now i have my provi card, can't really do anything more than i did before. Well some things are a bit more legal now but that's enough of that.



Yeah
Wow this has gotten really off topic.
Oh well, I'm hoping this thread will stay alive and I'll get a bit more of a welcome.


----------



## NJN (Jan 9, 2009)

There really is no topic to this thread. But if you want REALLY off topic go to the directionless thread.


----------



## Everett (Jan 9, 2009)

NJNewbie196 said:


> There really is no topic to this thread. But if you want REALLY off topic go to the directionless thread.



Eh, I suppose if this were going to be closed a Moderator would have said something by now.


----------



## NJN (Jan 9, 2009)

They're not that evil around here.


----------



## Everett (Jan 9, 2009)

NJNewbie196 said:


> They're not that evil around here.



Well thats good at least. 

Haven't been to many decent forums.


----------



## BossyCow (Jan 10, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! You two have confirmed my previously held suspicion of NJ citizens and Geography. I was in Edison and stopped at a Holiday Inn.. I had a meeting in Paramas. The concierge at the desk, when looking at a road map of her own state, couldn't find her own location on the map. Only when I asked her for directions to the parkway heading north was she able to help me. 

Coming from Washington state, it amazes me how people in a state as small as NJ can get confused about where they are. You guys have such a small state, you should just know everybody else! Right???


----------



## Everett (Jan 10, 2009)

BossyCow said:


> Welcome to the forum! You two have confirmed my previously held suspicion of NJ citizens and Geography. I was in Edison and stopped at a Holiday Inn.. I had a meeting in Paramas. The concierge at the desk, when looking at a road map of her own state, couldn't find her own location on the map. Only when I asked her for directions to the parkway heading north was she able to help me.
> 
> Coming from Washington state, it amazes me how people in a state as small as NJ can get confused about where they are. You guys have such a small state, you should just know everybody else! Right???



Ha, thanks.
Well, as much as I admire your humor we are the most congested state in the U.S, so to be fair we can very easily confused.


----------



## KEVD18 (Jan 10, 2009)

Everett said:


> I currently hold my CPR certification *as well as my EMT-B*, and Hazamat awareness.


 

dude, didnt we cover this?


----------

